# Ad Hoc at Home - Differing Editions/Recipes????



## robenco18 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Today I was doing some research on the scallop brine he asks for in Ad Hoc at Home and every online recipe "copied from the book" asks for 2 cups of kosher salt. But my Ad Hoc at Home asks for 1 cup of Diamond Crystal Kosher salt and 2 cups of boiling water, as opposed to 2 cups of hot water in the other edition.

Why is there this discrepancy? Do I have a newer edition? It says copyright 2009, but I nothing else in terms of the date.

The Google Books version has the First Edition Printing October 2009, where mine doesn't, along with the differing salt brine recipe.

What is going on? Are other recipes different? How would I even know without looking everyone up online???

Anyone else have this experience?

Thanks!


----------

